# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sa mund të arrish t'a njohësh një njeri on-line?

## FLOWER

sa mendoni ju mund te arrish ta njohesh nje njeri on-line?

----------


## Eminemka

une mendoj se nje njeri online mund ta njohesh   2% sepse ka shume gjera te tjera te cila smund ti zbulosh online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FLOWER

a ke bere miq on-line? nese do u thuash miq doemos qe duhet ti kesh njohur pak me shume se 2%

----------


## StormAngel

Sa kam be miq aq kam be edhe armiq.
Disa nga to i kam takuar qofte miq qofte armiq,te tjeret ndoshta do i takoj ndoshta jo.
Jete!

----------


## caligirl76

une kam 2 vjet martuar dhe nje femije me dike qe njojta on-line

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

mund ta takosh në internet, po për ta njohur  e vetmja munesi është akoma stili i vjetër, balle për ballë

ÇÇÇÇÇufoja

----------


## sweet_babe

> Sa kam be miq aq kam be edhe armiq.
> Disa nga to i kam takuar qofte miq qofte armiq,te tjeret ndoshta do i takoj ndoshta jo.
> Jete!


Une psh te kam mik te mire online...
mesa te njoh je si yv...  :Lulja3:  


Tani persa i perket njohjeve online duken 
kush jane njerez te mire edhe te keqinj....
une psh kam shume miq nga interneti por 
edhe ca armiq qe jam zene me ta....

sdo te thote qe kur bisedon me njerezit online 
ata te genjejne etc...
se kam kaq kohe qe i njoh edhe jane si spilt te gjithe 
e po te kisha mundesi ti takoja disa qe si kam takuar akoma
do ishte kenaqsia me e madhe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ATMAN

NE LIDHJE ME TEMEN KAM KETE MENDIM 

 cfare te kerkosh do te gjesh , po kerkove aventure do te pergjigjet nje aventurier,e ,do te pergjigjet nje aventurier,e

 por po kerkove nje lidhje serioze dhe te qendrushme per te krijuar nje familje te bazuar mbi dashurine dhe harmonine rreciproke , do ta gjesh patjeter pse jo , webi eshte bere per te komunikuar njerzit dhe pse edhe per tu njohur dhe dashuruar 

per mendimin tim cfare kerkosh do te gjesh kudo ne jete , dhe nga ky rregull nuk ben perjashtim as webi

----------


## Dito

> sa mendoni ju mund te arrish ta njohesh nje njeri on-line?


Momentalisht them se njeh njeren ane te medaljes ate shpirterore, Realiteti eshte krejt tjeter.

----------


## FLOWER

a s'mendon se i njeh pjesen me te mire odeon?

----------


## FLOWER

a s'mendon se kjo eshte pjesa me e mire odeon? realiteti do te duket me i thjeshte kur i njeh shpirtin njeriut

----------


## StormAngel

> Une psh te kam mik te mire online...
> mesa te njoh je si yv...  
> 
> 
> Tani persa i perket njohjeve online duken 
> kush jane njerez te mire edhe te keqinj....
> une psh kam shume miq nga interneti por 
> edhe ca armiq qe jam zene me ta....
> 
> ...


Ndjej afersi me ty,per shkak se i thua ato qe i mendon,gje qe nuk eshte rast edhe me shumicen tjeter qe hyjne dmth kane kycje ne internet. :shkelje syri:

----------


## White_Angel

Hemmmmmmmm , pyetje me spec kjo . Shume here ja kemi bere si pyetje dhe vetes por pa rezultate se ndryshe hiqen online dhe ne te vertet ndryshe jane ne jete. Madje kur vjen puna nje krisje e muhabetit ose cfare do lloj perplasje qe mund te ndodhi , nga te dyja palet do kete debatime nga me te ndryshme dhe do dali fytyra e vertet e njeriut.  Por me e bukura eshte se kur ndodhen perseri online hiqen sikur asgje nuk ka ndodhur. 
 Ju besoj vetem atyre qe kam  me shume se nje vit qe i njoh e qe i kane kaluar te gjitha provat  qe mund ti besh nje personi qe ta pranosh ne listen e miqve te tu te afert. Sa per dashurine online jam jashte teme . S'besoj ne dashurine e njeriut qe shoh perdite e jo online mbas germave.

White_Angel

----------


## gazi

> sa mendoni ju mund te arrish ta njohesh nje njeri on-line?


per disa gjera me shume se sa ne jeten reale

----------


## Leila

Sa mund ta njohesh nje njeri qe e ke perballe? Jo shume. Thjesht merrni shanse. C'prisni nga interneti?

----------


## MiLaNiStE

varet se per sa koh flettt menoj se me kalimin e kohes arrin ta njofesh mo shum prap e njef mo shpejt ne jet tamom, tjeter pun nqf lidhjet vazhdoj ene jasht komit athere arrin ti njohesh komplet.

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

*eminemka e ka thon tamom!!
mund ta njofesh 1 rob online po jo tamom se shumica rrejnnn*

----------


## ATMAN

> sa mendoni ju mund te arrish ta njohesh nje njeri on-line?


duke perdorur sinqeritetin , nuk ka menyre tjeter , per ta njohur tjetrin on line

pastaj nga njohja on line duke perdorur perseri sinqeritetin duhet te kalosh nje njohjen reale , dhe ketu ka rendesi se ato qe ke thene ne web do te dalin te verteta ose jo , kjo varet nga ato qe ti ke thene on line

pra perseri edhe ne njohjet on line  hyjne dhe qendrojne ne themel te maredhenjes sentimentale dhe intime vlerat dhe vetem vlerat

ligji i bumerangut nuk ben perjashtime edhe ne web

----------


## friendlyboy1

Un kam njohur disa goca online qe kan qen shum te mira dhe pe verteti. NJerzit mund ti njohesh online njesoj si mund ti njohesh duke folur perball me ta.

----------


## StormAngel

Cdo dite qe kalon jam duke u bindur se me pak,shume me pak mund te njohish nje njeri online per dallim nga jeta reale. :shkelje syri:

----------

